

Why Apple Products Start with 'i' - billpaetzke
http://www.6pkcode.com/blog/16-why-apple-products-start-with-i/

======
glimcat
Because at the time everyone was calling everything eStuff. Apple wanted to
jump on the bandwagon, but wanted something more brandable. Thus iStuff was
born.

------
calufa
internet individual instruct inform inspire

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHPtoTctDY&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHPtoTctDY&feature=player_detailpage#t=33s)

------
wglb
iDontknow

